# Der Kieler hat Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag. Feier schön und ordentlich.


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2011)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## IBFS (16 März 2011)

Alles gute ebenfalls   :sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

:sm20: nur das beste zu deinem Ehrentag


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 März 2011)

Hi Jörg,

alles Gute! Lass Dich heute nicht zu sehr stressen!

Gruß FA


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

Happy Geburtstag:sm2:


----------



## b1k86-DL (16 März 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

lass es krachen.:s11:

Viele Grüße 

Benjamin


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2011)

...auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!....

:sm20:          :sm24:


----------



## dalbi (16 März 2011)

Hi,

von mir auch, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kai (16 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tommi (16 März 2011)

dasselbe unbekannterweise auch von mir...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 März 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## kolbendosierer (16 März 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Feier schön.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute in den Nordosten!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 März 2011)

Von mir an den "fast Nachbar" auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Paule (16 März 2011)

*Zum Geburtstag*

Von mir auch noch alles Gute. :sm20:
Auch wenn die Feier wohl schon fast vorbei ist. :sm24:


----------



## RGerlach (17 März 2011)

Hallo Kieler,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 März 2011)

Von mir auch alles gute nachträglich... ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 März 2011)

ist mir gestern wohl irgendwie durchgerutscht ...

Auch von mir Alles Gute und (nachträglich) ein :sm20: ...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 März 2011)

nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute

Jens


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2011)

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die Grüße zu meinem Geburtstag. Das ganze Thema ist in der letzten Wochen, dank Inbetriebnahme etwas untergegangen.


----------



## HDD (24 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## winnman (24 März 2011)

Auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------

